# What spoilers use lip spoiler holes?



## Cully77 (Apr 1, 2013)

My lip spoiler cracked, so i'm looking to either replace it, or wondering what other options i have that would use the same holes. Not looking for a giant wing... what are my options?


----------



## Cully77 (Apr 1, 2013)

I did search but I didn't see where somebody specifically asked about using the lip spoiler holes-- no love?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cully77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Bumping this thread from the dead... nobody ever responded. Did some more searching-- still couldn't come up with a solid answer.

Anybody know?

Or, know if this spoiler uses stock holes? installation just says "3m tape" 

http://www.carid.com/2013-chevy-cruze-spoiler/t5i-rear-lip-spoiler-25997892.html


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

I have asked a number of ebay sellers/other web sites to provide info about spoiler holes or pictures. But they all ignore me. So much for customer service these days.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

It shows tools on the link you sent, though the instructions show it attaches with 3m tape. Why not order an OEM spoiler if that is what you want to use?


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

My aftermarket lip spoiler had two bolts. My car did not have a factory spoiler (no holes from the factory) so I can't tell you if they would line up with existing holes.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I'd be willing to guess...anything but an aftermarket replacement part of an OEM spoiler...isn't going to use factory holes. If its meant to fit more than one car...you can safely assume no others are going to use exact same mounting points. If you found one that did...that didn't fit the above criteria...you would be exceptionally lucky.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Here this is from Gmpartsdirect.com gmpartsdirect.com: Alternate GM Catalog


----------



## Cully77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys.

I agree customer service is definitely lacking.

I could order another factory spoiler sure, but I figured why not see what my options are.

Fitz- what brand/model do you have?

I know that aftermarket is not as widespread on these cars, but there are several options that use the stock holes on my camaro, so yes, sometimes they are designed that way.

Pat man, your link didn't work. Was that an OEM spoiler? I've found replacements pretty cheap on eBay if I go that route.




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

What are the hole spacings? Someone here might know of one that fits those spacings.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The reason, I believe, you are not getting any useful answers is because the Cruze trunk lid has the trim cover.

As a result, it appears no one, myself included, will be able to give you a definitive answer unless we pull the cover to see if there are threaded fasteners.

My experience though, having seen Chevrolet dealer installed, color matched spoiler kits, such as those for the Malibu and 2014 and up Impala is there will be two studs and a full strip of two sided tape applied......the tape surrounds the studs so there is no possibility of water leakage.

I've watched the dealer drilling the holes using the provided hole locators.

Anyways, drop the trim panel to answer the question, or, IMO, order the colormatched replacement part......if it has studs, you already have the holes under your current one.

The aftermarket does have some slightly different designs, usually made of fiberglass or heavy plastic....either one will require possible drilling of, in your case, additional holes in the decklid.
The heavier aftermarket ones will require you to reset your trunk lid torsion bars or they won't stay up.

With these thoughts, I'm inclined to say go factory and minimize brain damage.

Rob


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

I am about to install an aftermarket oem style spoiler. It looks close to factory holes but since my Cruze came without predrilled holes. I will just be taping it along with 3m 540 Polyurethane Sealant. Should hold.


----------



## Cully77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Robby said:


> The reason, I believe, you are not getting any useful answers is because the Cruze trunk lid has the trim cover.
> 
> As a result, it appears no one, myself included, will be able to give you a definitive answer unless we pull the cover to see if there are threaded fasteners.
> 
> ...


Yep - I'll probably just go with the factory replacement, just annoying since I could have gotten something different initially, but found the stock spoiler painted blue topaz for a good price. Had my dealership installed and pretty sure they overtightened it, leading to the crack. But I probably can't prove that.


----------

